# Alaska 2007--long thread



## ERnurse (Jan 22, 2004)

Alaska July 3rd -10th. 2007 Rick and I started our venture by flying into Fairbanks, loaded up our canoe --(that he smartly purchased earlier this year)  then headed to our favorite store Fred Meyers to purchase fishing licenses and food stuffs for our week. Then we began our journey to the Gulkana river to catch some salmon! Caught sockeyes but our timing wasnt right for the kings--Next Year 

we spent several days and decided to head back to the Fairbanks area to go up our moose hunting river and check things out a bit. (some pre-season scouting) 
Last year we back packed into this area which is 28 miles out side of Fairbanks, backpacking/portaging a small canoe along a tributary river to the larger river system and it was hard work! So now we have a larger canoe with a 8 hp motor, we decided to see how far we could go. We went 4.5 miles (by GPS) up this tributary to the spot we had camped last year, it took us approx. 7 hours, (still plenty of portage, due to low water) it is probably 10 miles by water of this twisty turning river. Last year we took 2 days to reach the same spot by backpacking, the terrain is Muskeg--no easy task when you sink up to your knees with every step!! Following animal trails helped but still a chore.
Spent a couple days in this area, camping, grayling fishing and just enjoying life 
I really enjoy catching grayling, and there are so many that every pool will have one waiting. 
Saw 8 different moose on our trip one cow crossed the river in front of our canoe and stopped just 20 yards from us on the bank. I will be back in Sept. to meet with her boyfriend 

We had a great time I cannot describe the relaxation that I feel up there, and I cannot wait to return in September for moose hunting!










this is a scenery view going to the Gulkana.









Our campsite on our moose hunting river. We stayed in the open to stay away from the mosquitos, last year in the fall we camped on the opposite shore just a short distance upstream in the larger treed area. This had been our cook spot (away from camp due to bears)








she wasnt worried about us,I am betting she was standing guard for her baby that I wasnt able to see at the time. I hope her boyfriend is as brazen in Sept.!









One of the Sockeye--he was the reddest one, we caught more silver fish, in which we ate one of, released the rest.


pictured is one of many grayling we caught. Polarized glasses are a trip! you can pull away from the smaller fish if you are quick enough! fish ranged from 12-16 inches and I caught a couple 18 inch. They arent a big fish but little fighters they are!


----------



## Gone Fishing (Jul 31, 2001)

Looks like a wonderful trip and some very nice pictures as well! I've never caught either of the species in your pics but I hope to change that in a week or so.


----------



## wyldkat49766 (Apr 21, 2007)

Sounds like you had fun. But how do you transport a canoe from MI to Alaska? I don't think it would be ok for a carryon.


----------



## ERnurse (Jan 22, 2004)

He bought the canoe in Alaska and we keep it at a friends place.


----------



## wyldkat49766 (Apr 21, 2007)

Ahhh. Thanks for sharing your trip.


----------



## Steve (Jan 15, 2000)

Awesome, if only a dream for me. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## dinoday (Feb 22, 2004)

Thanks for the photos!
Moose hunting is addictive....beware


----------



## fulldraw (Nov 20, 2002)

I will agree Alaska is a special place. I was there last fall and cant' wait to go back, we did some salmon fishing as well, can't beat fresh salmon. 

Thanks for posting the picks.


----------



## RIVER LADY (Jun 13, 2005)

Well Geez girl. It took you long enough. I've only been waiting for those pics for how long now? lol

Just as I thought, big ole smiles on both of your faces and content as can be. The perfect vacation. I bet it was hard to get the hubby to leave huh? One of these times he's gonna come home and say, "honey, I bought a house".............in Alaska, and Ernurse will rejoyce. 



MOOSE??????? LOLOL You go girl.


----------



## ERnurse (Jan 22, 2004)

RIVER LADY said:


> Well Geez girl. It took you long enough. I've only been waiting for those pics for how long now? lol
> 
> Just as I thought, big ole smiles on both of your faces and content as can be. The perfect vacation. I bet it was hard to get the hubby to leave huh? One of these times he's gonna come home and say, "honey, I bought a house".............in Alaska, and Ernurse will rejoyce.
> 
> ...


yeah, well he already has that bug, he has been looking at the real estate for a while now.

We will see...


----------



## RIVER LADY (Jun 13, 2005)

ERnurse said:


> yeah, well he already has that bug, he has been looking at the real estate for a while now.
> 
> We will see...


 
"We will see..." Yeah right!! I think you want to go more than he does. Girl, who do you think you are kidding? :lol:


----------



## Final Cast (Jul 30, 2007)

All of these "Alaska trip" post are killing me. I want to go. I think fishing in Alaska would be the perfect vacation. Nice post and pics.


----------



## BoonDog (Feb 21, 2006)

Looks like a great time!! Thanks for sharing 

BD


----------



## Due51 (Oct 26, 2005)

Outstanding post! Not only were you fortunate enough to go once, but you get to GO BACK for a moose hunt in the fall. Lucky you. Can't wait to see those pictures.


----------



## PahtridgeHunter (Sep 1, 2004)

Too cool! Beautiful pics!


----------



## 1wildchild (Apr 14, 2003)

So glad you had a good time! Are you gonna be home long enough this fall to do a little bird hunting with me? LOL I know, only after you get your deer. What a girl!


----------



## ERnurse (Jan 22, 2004)

1wildchild said:


> So glad you had a good time! Are you gonna be home long enough this fall to do a little bird hunting with me? LOL I know, only after you get your deer. What a girl!


As much as I like bow hunting, I really hope to get a moose and pack away the meat for the year then spend my time bird hunting. I have this new Gordon Pup and he is doing well. I want to get him out as much as I can. 

So... dont count me out on the bird hunting!


----------



## starky (Jun 19, 2006)

I'm available for adoption. You go to Alaska in July and then back in Sept.? Wow.


----------



## RIVER LADY (Jun 13, 2005)

Heck, don't let Ernurse fool you all. The girl is there every chance she gets. 

Won't September make trip # 3 or 4 this year?


----------



## ERnurse (Jan 22, 2004)

RIVER LADY said:


> Heck, don't let Ernurse fool you all. The girl is there every chance she gets.
> 
> Won't September make trip # 3 or 4 this year?


I dont know what you are talking about :mischeif: hehe...

I cant help it, its addicting.


----------

